# Bathroom window issues?



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

I finished gutting the walls in my bathroom yesterday (still have floors and tub to go). I'm glad I decided to take on this project because I found significant rot/mold under the vinyl bathroom window ledge. I knew there was something funny going on when found traces of mold on the vinyl window itself that would not clean up. It was well hidden by the tile, and untraceable until I gutted the tiled window ledge and the wall underneath. 

The wood ledge for the window is soft and rotten, and so is the plank right under the window that is part of the houses exterior. The window frame is easily replaceable - not sure how to deal with the rot that is part of the house exterior though. The rotten area is only about 8 inches or so and is so soft I could probably put my hand through it. Should I just dry it out and nail a piece of wood over it like a "patch"?

Also, I am leaning towards removing this privacy window entirely and installing a awning window along the top of the wall instead like this to let in more natural light (the house next door is a 1 floor ranch so there may be no need for privacy glass if the window is up high)...

http://www.andersenwindows.com/serv...AWProduct/1135095639569/1102951375550?tab=1-1

Any advice would be highly appreciated!

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you cannot just cover rotted wood. An rot must be completely removed or it will continue to migrate. Replacement is by far your best option. It if difficult to seal a shower window. And in your case you have issues both inside and outside to address.


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bob,

I should have guessed covering rotten wood is a basic no-no. I haven't had enough coffee yet! 

So what is the proper way to deal with this issue? I am considering hiring professional help to deal with the window issue, and have already budgeted for a professional tile person as well. but I would like to armed with as much info as possible. I purchased an over-sized 80cfm Panasonic fan to help with the moisture issues in this bathroom.

Here are some pics I just took of the room:


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's difficult to be sure from a photo, but it could be dry rot in the timber which is more serious than any of the wet rots. The mycellium of dry rot has those white coloured strands.


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> It's difficult to be sure from a photo, but it could be dry rot in the timber which is more serious than any of the wet rots. The mycellium of dry rot has those white coloured strands.


Stuart, most of that "white" is from the sheetrock/CB removal. Although underneath the window, below the wet "soft" wood you may be correct about dry rot beginning to form. I'm glad I caught this before it became more serious. I will look into treating that area.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

The awning type of window will work, however the link you provided shows a description of a wood clad window interior. Not a good idea.


----------



## Mantaray14 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mop in Hand said:


> The awning type of window will work, however the link you provided shows a description of a wood clad window interior. Not a good idea.


MIH,

You are right about that. I called Anderson yesterday and they do not manufacture interior vinyl windows. That surprised me - I thought they made everything. 

My contractor is coming to to give me an estimate on the window replacement and the tile job. He agreed that we should move the window up as well. He's a good guy and actually encouraged me to do a lot of my own projects, and taught me the basics. I've got about 3-4 weeks to do the rest at my leisure. Tile floor is coming up today, I hope it' set in mastic and not mortar... 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I hope it' set in mastic and not mortar... DEMAND IT!... Mastic is not to be used in wet areas.


----------



## AP0287 (Dec 3, 2009)

If I were were I would definately go with installing the awning window. I recently re-did my bathroom, but used a Illinois window installation company for help to make sure I got the sealing right, and would highly recommend using them if you are in the Midwestern area.


Without the privacy window, I have sooo much more natural light, the perfect amount for a bathroom. I hope it works out for the best!


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> I hope it' set in mastic and not mortar... DEMAND IT!... Mastic is not to be used in wet areas.


I think OP meant the floor he's taking up, not the floor he's putting down.

Anyway, in my experience of demo, whenever I say 'Gosh, I hope it's X and not Y', it's always Y.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

RDS, Good point, then after Y, it becomes Z and you've got a real mess.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure looks like water from the shower head was building up and leaking through the sill.


----------

